# New Granberg File N Joint



## tdb (Sep 2, 2007)

I got to use my new Granberg the other day , wow what a dream , I have been cutting fire wood for 30 years and have always hand filed or my buddy puts my chains on his grinder . I have been on this site for about a year and have read about the Granberg file N joint 106 , and thought I would give it a try , I have to say it makes the chains like new , razor sharp , my wife got me one through Baileys. 33.00 shipping included . anyway I thought I would share that with you all . TEDMI.


----------



## Treetom (Sep 3, 2007)

*Greetings, fellow Michigander.*

Nice file guide, TDB. It looks like it's still all-metal construction, unlike some of the others I've run into-junk. Attached you'll see some pics of the g106 next to my old g104b. Some old guy gave me the 104b on a job I did for him. Don't know how old it is but it's a little heavier than the 106 and may harken back to the days of monster bars and chains like the old Mauls (sp?) and Macs had. Whatever the case it works great for hand sharpening. No handle, though.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Sep 17, 2007)

I just picked up one at a garage sale for $3.00.... its an oldie, but like brand new, my old one that was getting worn on the slider holes, so it'll be nice to use this new oldie.....


----------

